# Just moved to Monterrey...



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

I recently moved to Monterrey. I visited my boyfriend for 6 months last year and enjoyed it here very much. After much thinking, decided to move back. Was going to attend TEC but the financial aid got mucked up so looking to apply to study somewhere else. I currently rent in the Garza Sada area with my boyfriend who works most days. I really would like to improve my Spanish, I read it quite well, but lack confidence in my spoken Spanish as I'm sort of shy when meeting new people and am largely self-taught in the language. I have a large group of Spanish friends via my boyfriend but would enjoy meeting some fellow US expats living in the area. I think it would be good to form my own group of friends here as well so that I can gain a little independence, and also practice my Spanish more with other people in the continual learning process. Glad to have found this forum  Hope to meet some great people!


----------

